# monster guts nerve center



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok i have to turn to some of you technical fellows with a question that i am just not sure how to do and i want to learn it all. I just got me a nerve center to control my pneumatic zombie.Now i know how to program the controller, thats not the problem. I don't know how to hook it up correctly. I have 2 5 port 4 way solenoids that run off 110 and are wired to extension cord.I will also have a small mini spot to shine on the zombies face. The nerve center is powered by 12 volts.So i need to know what i need to allow the nerve center to receive the 12 volts and turn it into the 110 i need for the solenoids to work and for the light.I would need it broken down simply with maybe a schematic of exactly how the wire is to be split and how it all hooks up.If there is anyone who has one of these or knows what to do and is willing to help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

You'll need to use some relays to control the valves since they are 110 volts. DarkLore put together a great tutorial on using a prop controller that should help you. I know it helped me to understand how to hook everything up. He did schematics and everything. Very useful.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19719

Randy


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of more good sources of information on the nerve center. The guys at Garage of Evil and Chris from Hauntcast put together some videos on the use of the nerve center on YouTube. Good stuff.











Randy


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply racer.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

No problem. I'm finally getting into pneumatics myself and have spent a ton of time finding helpful information. If you are looking for a DVD that covers pneumatics in depth, I'm told the Scary Guys DVD is one of the best. They are out of stock right now but I've been talking to one of the owners and they should have DVD's ready to go by mid-May. I've already got one on order. Here's a link to their site if you are interested.

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html

Randy


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes i have the dvd and it is great. I totally understand the pneumatic part of all this and have quite a few props already. I have always used hauntmaster products controllers so far and they are all set to 110 so you just plug in and go. There is so much you can do with the nerve center but it is set up totally different and i have to learn how this all works with the relays and how they all wire up correctly. Once i learn this it will be another trick in my ever growing bag of halloween skills. I thought what better place to go to ask for help and learn my skills then right here on this forum.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

*From the looks*

of the rear of the prop controller, you should be able to switch the solenoid valves from the 2 channel outputs of the controller...i.e. wire the HOT from the 110v outlet to the Common (C) of the controller output, then the Normally OPEN (NO) connection would go to one side of the valve, leaving the other side of the valve wired to the neutral of the 110V. The relays inside the controller should handle up to 12 A, at 250V AC. There are two channels, thus you've already got your two relays (internal to the unit). I don't see anywhere in the specs of the unit where the 12v DC input used to power the unit contributes to the "output" of either channel,other than powering the internal relays?

The instructions are here http://monsterguts.com/manuals/NC_how_to.htm


----------



## wierdude21 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Programming The Monster Guts*

For out Haunted House we built a crashing elevator using the Monster Guts.. Everything is pluged in properly, and when you press the trigger everything works but only for the first time, after that you can press the trigger several times and it will not do anything. What am I doing wrong??


----------

